# New Ouback 26rs And New To Trailer Living



## KristiC0776 (Mar 2, 2005)

Hello ladies,

My hubby and I picked up our 26RS last Saturday and it has been sitting in my driveway eversince. I think I may be more excited to get it ready to use than my hubby is. I am making lists of things we will need and pricing stuff at Walmart and camping stores. So, tell me, did you buy things for the trailer that will stay with the trailer (cuts down on packing time) or do you use everything from the house (just pack it up and leave)? I want to buy new pillows, but hubby thinks the ones from home are fine. I want to have as much in the trailer that stays there as possible to cut down on packing time. So, we can head out as soon as hubby gets home for weekend trips. We are going to spend Saturday night at a walmart parking lot (our first overnighter) to test things. I can't believe how excited I am for this!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You need to get everything you need for the trailer and leave it there. What you do not need is to go out and buy everything new. Check the thrift shops for kitchen stuff. Take hand me downs from your house and then buy new for the house!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would agree with CamperAndy.
You don't have to go out and buy all new stuff
Most of the stuff we put in ours was extra from the house.
The only thing, we bought new were pillows and dishes.
Everything stays in the camper at all time.
Except for when it time to put away for winter








Then we pretty much clean out everything
Once camping season is here it stays loaded and ready
Saves time with three kids








Don action


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

KristiC0776

We keep stuff in the camper, instead of carrying in and out all the time. I took old dishes ( corelle) from the house, even pillows. I have sheets and blankets that I keep in there for the summer as well. It certainly makes things easier. As far as bakeware, dollar store items.

Somethings I just keep in there, year round. My sister in law bought me a toaster/ coffee pot/ warmer for christmas which is perfect for the camper counter.

Happy Camping and enjoy your overnighter.

Amy action


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

So, tell me, did you buy things for the trailer that will stay with the trailer (cuts down on packing time) or do you use everything from the house (just pack it up and leave)? I want to buy new pillows, but hubby thinks the ones from home are fine>>>>

With our pop-up I bought extra things to keep in our pop-up so all I had to add to it for each trip was food and clothes.

There are certain things I am buying new for our new to us 02 26rs, 
*new sheets and blankets for queen bed (the pop-up had a king)
*new MATCHING sleeping bags for the boys bunk beds (found a great deal online!)
*some new pillows for the beds
*new stainless steelware
*new bath towels (I want them to match so I know which ones go back in the tt after washing
*I am also going to store beach towels in the tt too
*cleaning products, broom, personal care products ie shampoo etc (bought this stuff at the dollar store)

all I have to do is load up the food and the clothes (I have some of those folding clothes hampers that I am going to use to pack clothes in)


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We keep all the trailer stuff in the trailer. Most of what we bought was new, such as dishes, plastic glasses, big spoons, etc. We used linens that we already had for the house. WalMart was busy for a few weeks while we bought pans, cutlery, etc. I can't imagine hauling everything like your pillows and pots and pans to the trailer every time you are going camping. We also have cleaning supplies and many toiletries that we leave in the Outback. We had lots of fun outfitting the Outback, and I'm sure you will too!!










Oh, we store the Outback away from our house, so that also figured into not wanting to haul much more than clothes and food when we head out.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

My wife bought towels, and plates/bowls/cups for the camper, and I added a toaster over since our unit was built during the Great Oven Famine of 2004. We also got new sheets for queen bed as all of our old stuff from home is either King size, or full size.

We keep it packed all the time, and during camping season, even leave some clothes in there. While winterized, I took all the food out, but during the season, I leave it stocked with as much food as possible, and leave the trailer plugging in at home so the fridge stays cold, and stocked.

Tim


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

We do about the same as everyone else -- everything we need is always in the rv. Even clothes for that matter -- extra sweatshirts, coats, shoes, etc. I have an extra set of tools as well. On occassion I go thru and look at what we aren't using and it gets taken back in the house to save on weight and clutter. Basically, we can hook up, put a few things in the fridge, and take off.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

It's MUCH LESS STRESSFUL to outfit the trailer with your needs. Occasionally, we'll bring an extra pot or electric gizmo just for that trip. Most items are all in there.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

We set up at the beginning of the season and then everything stays in the camper until we winterize. Bring in the clothes and wash them and then out to the camper. We may each take a duffel for that particular trip and sometines there are items that are specificly trip related (like beach stuff).


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome and congratulations.

We leave ours in the driveway plugged in and packed ready to go. My wife started leaving a lot of things in the fridge also so there is less food packing to do. The extra fridge space comes in handy also.

Mike


----------



## KristiC0776 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your comments and suggestions. I will be doing some shopping for the obvious...towels, sheets, pots and pans (heard Walmart has a kitchen starter set with pot and pans and other kitchen stuff), and pillows.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Yep, we loaded up on everything and keep it all in the trailer. EXCEPT I haven't been able to get myself to get new pillows and we bring clothes each time. Other than that and perishable foods, we're ready to go. Yes, it means that $ will be spent, but it sure does save time by having everything ready.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

The spousal unit found something at Shopko that was really handy. It's meant for college kids I believe and has everything you need for a kitchen. The kit comes in a large (probably 10 gallon) rubber maid type tub with wheels on the bottom. The tub is filled with a plastic place setting for about 6 (maybe 8), common utensils like a spatula, etc. Basically, about everything you need for a kitchen setup in an apartment. I think she got it on clearance for like $8 or so.


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

We won't be picking up our outback till Good Friday (we pushed it back a week because we just got more snow







) When we bought the trailer a couple weeks ago I made out a list of new things I need to buy for it. I keep my list in my purse and when I see a good deal or something that is on my list I get it. It is really fun looking for things and marking things off my list. Last night I found toothbrush holders that will adhere to the inside of the medicine cabinet!!!!! I was so thrilled to find those!!!! Some stuff will have to wait until the outback is in our driveway (like matts and things because I want to be able to measure before Ibuy it) Our first camping trip with it won't be till the last weekend in April most likely (going to Disney World during the kids April vacation) Would have loved to take our tt down there to Fort Wilderness because I have heard that place is fantastic!!!!! but we only have a week and that is not enough time to drive from MA to FL.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

We picked up one of these Kitchen in a Box from target. 
http://tinyurl.com/5u8jl

Has just about everything.
The quality is what you would expect for the price, but it is a great start and we will replace piece by piece as needed. 
Jared


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers group!

It is so much fun to stock up the new trailer, it does get expensive but look at how much you are saving on hotel nights and meals not eaten out!

When you purchase all your new fun things for the trailer ...keep in mind "buy it nice - buy it once". By that I mean...don't buy junk, buy nice stuff that you'll be proud to have a long time, keep a color scheme in mind when purchasing sheets, towels, dishes. Your trailer is new and has a very nice looking interior. It is not a "camping" looking trailer so buy things that will match it well. Then you'll have no regrets. In the long run you'll save money cause' you will not have to up-grade it later.
The only "good will" items in my trailer are my Corelle dishes (the old brown simple pattern), I got a whole set that looks great for a great price.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

I agree with Louise. And at the same time I feel you can get real treasures at the "Flea Market", DAV or whatever. As rough as I treat my camping stuff they don't need to be brand new.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

We bought one of those "popup" hampers. Not only does it help when bringing stuff in from your trip, but we leave it sit out for a day or so to catch all the stuff that is going back to the camper. (Food containers, clean towels, etc. etc)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Now I like the pop up hamper idea. Until now we have been using garbage bags







.

The hamper is now on the shopping list for this weekend









Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

What IS a pop-up hamper? (I'm just the driver - I don't know this stuff!)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

BBB,

I can tell you don't watch many infomercials.









Mark


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Mark,
Not too many. Might as well have tonight, haven't slept a wink. So I'm guessing an internet search won't turn up a pop-up hamper?

BBB

POP-UP hamper?









Pop-up Hamper:









Yeah, that would work well.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I bought a set of the cylinder type above. 3 different sizes. The smaller one is great for trash - Holds a small liner open and is just big enough for a day's worth of cans and such. The medium size one is great for clothes. The large one is just too big for the camper, but is great to throw the bedding and any other clothes that didn't get into the other one for transport from the drive to the house.

Got them at Sam's Club last year. I don't remember the price, but it was reasonable.

Paul


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Ditto everyone else's reply. Keep a set of sweatsuit or something similar far everyone in the camper. You never know when you'll need them, a cool noght while camping or getting caught in a downpour and needing to change into something warm.

Keep a list of things yuo wish yuo had brought - there will definitely be things. And as soon as you get back home get those items. It won't take long to have everything you need. It only takes one time to realize you remembered to bring coffe but not a coffee pot.

Good camping, Regards, Glenn


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

Last summer Walgreens had the pop up hampers 2 for $5.00. Not the best quality, but they really don't get used too much. We keep one of them under the bathroom sink instead of using the laundry bag that came with the camper. We use one to empty the refrigerater, and then keep that one in the house for a few days to put all the containers from the camper into when they come out of the dishwasher. The laundry one stays next to the drier and all the clean bedding/towels goes into that.

One small one stays in the utility room to collect all the things that go to the camper next trip - stuff we've bought, etc.

All of the store (collapsed) in the bottom of the bathroom sink.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

KristiC0776 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> My hubby and I picked up our 26RS last Saturday and it has been sitting in my driveway eversince. I think I may be more excited to get it ready to use than my hubby is. I am making lists of things we will need and pricing stuff at Walmart and camping stores. So, tell me, did you buy things for the trailer that will stay with the trailer (cuts down on packing time) or do you use everything from the house (just pack it up and leave)? I want to buy new pillows, but hubby thinks the ones from home are fine. I want to have as much in the trailer that stays there as possible to cut down on packing time. So, we can head out as soon as hubby gets home for weekend trips. We are going to spend Saturday night at a walmart parking lot (our first overnighter) to test things. I can't believe how excited I am for this!
> 
> ...










YOU GO GIRL!! we are expecting our camper to come in july. i already have a list that takes up a full legal size page and i am sure i am not finished. he says "no way". i say "way". i am with you on the saving time. i want to drop and go on friday's. can't wait!!


----------

